# Electra Rat Fink For Sale?



## 3chip3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Gang. Any one have a nice first year Rat Fink bike you want to sell? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3chip3 (Sep 11, 2010)

I found a first year bike, brand new, at Memory Lane Classics. They have a lot of nice vintage & special intrest bikes. Had to give it a short test ride after I assembled it from the box. Its larger than I thought & rides nice with the seat up a little.


----------

